# buffedCast Episode 199: Postet Eure Fragen und Kommentare zu WoW, Runes of Magic und Co.



## Elenenedh (28. Juni 2010)

Mittwochs ist buffedCast-Tag!

Um den gemütlichen Zocker-Stammtisch mehr auf Eure Bedürfnisse zuschneiden, gibt’s ab sofort jede Woche einen Foren-Thread zum kommenden Podcast. Dort sammeln wir bis Dienstags um 14 Uhr Eure Fragen und Kommentare zu aktuellen MMO-Themen. Das buffed-Team sucht sich die interessantesten Beiträge heraus und versucht möglichst viele davon zu beantworten und zu diskutieren. Postet in diesem Beitrag Eure Fragen und Kommentare, die in der 199. Episode des Podcasts vorgelesen werden sollen.

Viel Spaß!


----------



## Ares16784 (28. Juni 2010)

Wenn ihr die totalen Pros wärt, welches Arena-Team würdet ihr machen (Rasse-Klasse-Spec)?

Muss ich meinen Freunden das Add-on zu Drakensang: AFDZ verbieten, wenn ich mit ihnen im echten DSA die zugehörige Kampange spielen will?

Gibt's bald die offiziellen Buffed-Kinder ("handmade" by ZAM) im BUFFEDShop?


----------



## apfelmusmann (28. Juni 2010)

Glaubt ihr es gibt bald zu viele battlegrounds? Früher waren es nur 3 und jetzt gibt es 7 aber es gibt deshalb ja nicht mehr spieler. Mit den rnd BGs wurde es ja ein bischen ausgeglichen aber wenn man bestimmte Schlachtfelder spielen will?


----------



## DarknessShadow (28. Juni 2010)

apfelmusmann schrieb:


> Glaubt ihr es gibt bald zu viele battlegrounds? Früher waren es nur 3 und jetzt gibt es 7 aber es gibt deshalb ja nicht mehr spieler.



also ich würde mal sagen das sie deshalb die random bgs eingeführt haben ^^


so aber mal zum thema:

Habt ihr es geschafft die leute von playata dazu zu bringen in den 200 buffedcast zu kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

?


----------



## Terethy (28. Juni 2010)

Mit meinen zarten 15 jahren bin ich einer der jüngsten raider in meiner gilde. Wie sieht es bei euch aus? habt ihr auch junge raider oder nehmt ihr im prinzip keine unter 18 auf und was hällt ihr generell von der jüngeren spielergeneration.
Und wieso kann Naxxramas überhaupt fliegen?














(Weil es 4 Flügel hat)


----------



## Gaara87 (28. Juni 2010)

Ich würde mich sehr freuen, wenn zum BuffedCast 200 ein paar altgediente Buffies sich die Ehre geben würden. Lässt sich das einrichten?

Zur neuen Erweiterung von WoW werde ich die neuen Startgebiete der neuen Rassen ausprobieren. Wie sehr sehr sehr viele wohl auch.

Frage:

Welches Startgebiet ist eurer Meinung nach das Beste?
Welche Zone ist die Schönste?


Gruß

Gaara87


----------



## d2wap (28. Juni 2010)

wenn ihr von einem MMO community manager sein düftet, von welchem MMO wärt ihr dann community manager - und warum?


und nfrage nummero 2:
wart ihr jemals in der versuchung, während einer laufenden NDA zu einem spiel was nicht freigegebenes zu schreiben / veröffentlichen?


----------



## Ahlucard (28. Juni 2010)

Das Der Herr der Ringe Online jetzt kostenlos wird hat mich schon überrascht...
glaubt ihr letzt endes wird es noch andere Onlinegames in die Knie zwingen??

Ich könnte mir das schon gut vorstellen wenn man für sein Game eine gebühr verlangt 
viele spieler jedoch abweichen o.a. 
da bleiben ja nich viele möglichkeiten....

In dem Bereich hab ich noch ne Frage und zwar habe ich ja noch einen ältern hdr acc 
kann ich den jetzt weiterspielen oder wird es da nochmal ne acc löschung geben...
oder ist es am besten das ich mir gleich nen neuen mach?^^


----------



## illdas (28. Juni 2010)

Hallo erstmal 2 Fragen :

Was glaubt ihr ist Blizzards nächstes MMO? Und glaubt ihr es wird WoW ersetzen , oder den Erfolg von WoW einfach weiterführen?

Gibt es für euch eine Klasse, oder Klassen-Rassen kombination, die ihr schon immer gerne spielen wolltet, aber einfach keine Zeit/Lust hattet um sie euch hochzuspielen?
z.B. wollte ich schon immer mal einen Schurken haben, aber aufgrund des extrem mühseligen questens....hat es bei mir noch keiner über Level 30 geschafft.

MfG illdas


----------



## xX-ARROKH-Xx (28. Juni 2010)

Was werdet ihr in der Cataclysm-Beta zuerst ausprobieren?

Auf welchen Spieletitel freut ihr euch am meisten in 2010?

Wo fahrt ihr im Sommer in die Ferien 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




MfG

Arrokh


----------



## Sturmtruppe (28. Juni 2010)

Hallo liebes Buffed Team,

Das alle auf Cataclysm warten ist klar....

Doch mich würde mal interessieren was ihr so denkt was nach Cataclysm kommt...

Das könnt ihr zwar nicht wissen aber würde mich mal sehr interessieren was ihr so darüber denkt

ob nach Cataclysm schluß ist oder ein spannendes Addon mit einer neuen Heldenklasse kommt? mhhhh....

Man weiß nie genau... typisch Blizzard 

Viele Grüße

Bloodzone vom Server Ysera


----------



## Setek (28. Juni 2010)

die frage was ihr euch in wow (zurück) wünschen würdet hatten wir ja schon. jetzt meine frage: 

was würdet iihr von heut auf morgen aus wow rausschmeißen. (ausser gearscour)


----------



## wolkenreiter (28. Juni 2010)

Ich fände es lustig und interessant, wenn ihr den BuffedCast mal mit ner stationären Cam filmen würden und man euch dabei sehen könnte. Könntet ihr euch sowas vorstellen?


----------



## kingstan (28. Juni 2010)

Liebes Buffed-Team,
Ihr habt mal in einem Cast was über eine Buffed Iphone App erzählt. Gab's da letztendlich doch eine zu geringe Nachfrage oder kommt ihr(bzw. wohl ZAM 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) einfach zeitlich nicht dazu?
MfG Stan


----------



## colll (28. Juni 2010)

ich habe 2 fragen 

1frage was könnte die nächste heldenklasse sein wissen könnt ihrs ja nicht aber vllt habt ihr ja vorschläge oder gedanken was es noch gäben könnte

2frage chips oder flips? und müssli oder cornflakes?


----------



## TMTBS (28. Juni 2010)

Mich interessiert eine sehr spezielle Frage, die ich auch schon als Leserbrief eingesendet hatte, aber bisher noch nicht beantwortet wurde.

Ich würde gerne wissen, was für Informationen zu den neuen Mounts bekannt gegeben worden sind (falls bisher überhaupt was bekannt ist).
Würde mich als Mountsammler echt interessieren.


----------



## Royalto (28. Juni 2010)

Hi!
Was haltet ihr von einer "Shooter"-Steuerung für MMOs wie WoW oder LotRO? Damit mein ich die Verwendung eines Fadenkreuzes, sodass Caster etwa zielen müssten wie z.B. in anderen Rollenspielen wie Gothic, Two Worlds oder Chronicles of Spellborn. Es würde dem Spiel meiner Meinung nach etwas mehr "Action" geben. Ich schätze allerdings, dass es aufgrund der vielen Fähigkeiten schwierig wäre diese alle beizubehalten, oder? Was meint ihr?


----------



## Choop13 (28. Juni 2010)

Was haltet ihr davon das die Klassen Quests immer weniger werden bzw schlicht und ergreifend nicht mehr benötigt werden?

Praktisch , oder doof?


----------



## skyllo (28. Juni 2010)

ich habe mal eine frage zu buffed allgemein!! 

Wird es noch mehr solcher minispiele geben?? 
Ich finde das bufforie schon gut aber etwas einseitig!! 

Sperrt zam doch einfach ein paar tage ein mit einem pc . 
Da kommen bestimmt gute spiele raus =)


----------



## Ahrtus (28. Juni 2010)

Hallo liebes Buffed Team.

Ich habe eine Frage die mit WoW zu tun hat.

Wisst ihr/oder was vermutet ihr. Wird es in der nächsten Erweiterung Mounts zu kaufen geben (durch ingame Gold) oder Droppmounts, die man auch an seine Twinks schicken kann, aähnlich wie das was man sich durch das echte Geld kaufen kann?

Allerliebste Grüße. Ahrtus


----------



## Saunamann (28. Juni 2010)

So was wollte ich fragen?Ach ja:

Meint ihr das die Geschichte um den Drachenschwarm aus den HDZ endlich aufgelöst wird ? Also nicht die Bronzenen sondern die Aufgelösten.

Kennt ihr Wow Witze ?

Und glaubt ihr das die Erdanziehungskraft auf Gnome stärker wirkt ?

Es hat ja mal geheisen das auch Nordend von Cataclysmus betroffen werden würde.Wenn auch nur sehr wenig.Wie soll das dann aber von der Geisel Geschichte weiter gehen?Denn der neue Lichking lässt sie doch sicher niemanden mehr töten.

Und gibt es eigendlich andere Fanseiten außer Buffed.Von denen Ihr sagen würdet das sie etwas taugen ?

Gruss


----------



## Terethy (28. Juni 2010)

oops mein fehler bin einfach im wochentag verutscht ignoriert dass hier xD


----------



## Nevistus (29. Juni 2010)

Hi Buffed Team,

meine Frage: Gibt es Ninja MMOs? Gibt ja schließlich Superhelden, Piraten und was nicht alles.
Vielleicht im Stile von Naruto (Shippuuden), einem echt super Anime.


----------



## Syrelium (29. Juni 2010)

Wie ist Buffed eigendlich entstanden?
Was wird aus Arthas Leiche?
Gibt es noch andere Welten außer der scherbenwelt und azeroth?


----------



## DeathDranor (29. Juni 2010)

Eine Frage die mir schon ewig auf der Zunge liegt, vielleicht habe ich es einfach verpennt oder kA. 
-Aber was ist mit Marcel Anacker?
-Krieg ich ein Autogram von ZAM? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und eins von allen zusammen?
-Wieviele aus dem Buffedteam haben Arthas schon down, und in welchem Modus?
-Welche ist die meiste "Hassini" des Buffedteams? Viele sagen ja HdR oder Ocu.


----------



## Subotai2 (29. Juni 2010)

Ich hätte da eine Frage speziell an Simon (falls er im Cast ist).
Warum wiederholst du vieles was deine Kollegen im Cast sagen? 
Ich fühl mich dann immer an einen Papagei erinnert der alles wiederholt was gesagt wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und bitte werte das nicht als Angriff gegen deine Person, eher als konstruktive Kritik da in Zukunft etwas besser drauf zu achten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Generell find ich, dass du ne Bereicherung fürs Team bist und mit deiner Art und deinem Humor sowohl den Cast als auch die BuffedShow sehr gut ergänzt.
Deshalb nochmals meine Bitte: Werte meine Frage nicht als Angriff gegen dich sondern als konstruktive Kritik für zukünftige Casts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dewarden (29. Juni 2010)

hallo ich habe eher ne fragem die das restliche allgmeine um wow ect. betrifft 
ihr habt schon eine arbeit die euch mit euren lieblingsspielen verbindet ... nunja wie läuft es eig. ausserhalb der redaktion ab ?
ich tue mir sehr schwer an anerkennung zu gewinnen da alle wissen dass ich WoW spiele und ich bin dann sozusagen das angebliche "suchtopfer" oder jemand ohne reallife 
wäre nett wenn ihr n paaar tipps geben würdet wie ich denen hirnies beibringen könnte was ein mmo ausmacht und warum manche spielsessions relativ lange ausfallen , sprich raids

ivielen dank 

euer Dewarden


----------



## Alion (29. Juni 2010)

Es gibt ja immer noch Leute die wollen von WoW Erweiterungen nichts wissen und spielen immer noch die Classic version.
Mit Cataclysm wird jedoch die ganze Welt verändert. Ist es auch dann noch möglich WoW Classic zu spielen ohne sich das Addon zu holen?


----------



## Nestagwaith (29. Juni 2010)

Hallo,

von Rollenspielerseite ist mir das Gerücht zugetragen worden, dass Trolle keine Druiden werden können dafür aber Hexenmeister.
Wisst ihr was an der Sache dran ist?

Desweiteren gibt es ja einige Spieler, welche die Erweiterungen nicht gekauft haben und somit nur bis auf Level 60 spielen/ spielen können.
Geht Blizzard auch auf diese Spieler ein bzw. müssen sie sich jetzt alle 3 erweiterungen auf einmal holen oder halt aufhören?

Gruß


----------



## Paradiso (29. Juni 2010)

Heyho,

meine Frage:

Wieso ist das Argentumtunier eigentlich als Weltevent (wie Braufest etc.) eingestuft?
Soll es mit Cataclysm entfernt werden und somit auch alle Pets, der Raid und die Instanz und alles was dazu gehört?
Also ich hätte da nix gegen ... man hatte ja sehhhrrr lange Zeit um da alles zu holen...

Was denkt Ihr darüber?



> Desweiteren gibt es ja einige Spieler, welche die Erweiterungen nicht gekauft haben und somit nur bis auf Level 60 spielen/ spielen können.
> Geht Blizzard auch auf diese Spieler ein bzw. müssen sie sich jetzt alle 3 erweiterungen auf einmal holen oder halt aufhören?


Ich kann diese Frage nich mehr sehen/hören oder sonst was.... JEDER IN GANZ WOWHAUSEN!!!!!!! <-- JEDER!!! Ich wiederhole JEDER!!!!
kann mit JEDEM Addon das spiel weiter spielen. Es wird ÜBERALLL die Veränderung stattfinden auch wenn man nur Classic oder nur BC oder nur Woltk installiert hat!!!! Denn die Veränderung kommen ohne, dass man das Addon kauft ins Spiel. Einzig und allein der Content von 80-85, die Levelerhöhung, das Spiele von Worgen und Goblins und vieleicht auch der neue Beruf wird NUR durch das Addon spielbar sein!



> Wie ist Buffed eigendlich entstanden?
> Was wird aus Arthas Leiche?
> Gibt es noch andere Welten außer der scherbenwelt und azeroth?


1. Wurde schon mind. 3 mal gesagt/geschrieben in Interviews/im cast.
2. Die is verpufft
3. Les ein paar Romane dann wird dir alles klar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## erSch (29. Juni 2010)

Hey,

wisst ihr, was mit dem Erfolg "Am Randes des Wahnsinns" in Cataclysm passieren wird? Für die, die ihn nicht kennen, man braucht da folgenden Rufstufen bei den jeweiligen Fraktionen:

Blutsegelbukaniere - Wohlwollend 
Everlook - Ehrfürchtig 
Ratchet - Ehrfürchtig 
Gadgezan - Ehrfürchtig 
Booty Bay - Ehrfürchtig 
Rabenhold - Ehrfürchtig 
Shen’dralar - Ehrfürchtig 
Dunkelmond Jahrmarkt - Ehrfürchtig 

Und dafür erhält man den Titel "Der/Die Wahnsinnige".

Werden alle Fraktionen in Cataclysm noch weiter existieren und wird es weiter möglich sein bei denen Ruf zu farmen?


----------



## Iratio (29. Juni 2010)

Hallo liebes Buffed-Team,
Ich hätte da zwei Fragen, ich weiß nicht, ob sie schonmal beantwortet wurden, aber ich schreib sie mal hier:

1. Wie, wann und warum habt ihr angefangen WOW zu spielen?

2. Woher kommt ihr den eigentlich? Und wo liegt das Buffed-Studio?

mfg Iratio


----------

